
Financial wellness chatbot - hicksyfern
https://www.momentum.co.uk/financial-wellness/get-your-financial-wellness-score/#/?fw_referrer=staff&fw_uid=TomHicks
======
hicksyfern
My colleagues built this and it's pretty neat.

But it raises the question, do we have a new law on our hands (if it hasn't
already been made):

"Anything that can be implemented in a chatbot interface will be implemented
in a chatbot interface."

------
bobbba
Well Done. This is the type of employee education platform that many US based
corporations are looking for. Do you have insight to any similar applications
targeted toward the US economy. Thank you for sharing.

